# Delete account



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I want to delete my account how do I do that?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You cannot delete an account. If you no longer want to use it, you can log off in your web browser and just not log back in.


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

They don't delete accounts, bc it looks better when they have more users, even though half or more are inactive. Its a numbers game.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not sure who "they" is. As a mod, I don't even have access to delete account and I'm guessing that the owners and forum admin do not need to spend their time cleaning up accounts.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op, why? plenty to learn on here, your posts offer some interesting discussion and although i and others haven't agreed with you, we all bring something to the table. in other words, we all learn from each other. 
also, it is apparent you care deeply for animals, take a look at the saying good by section, you may find none of us are that far a part.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm sure it has nothing to do with "numbers" who cares how many "numbers" they have. big numbers or small, if people aren't participating, it doesn't matter to anything. If a site has a million members but nobody logs in or visits the site, it means nothing to anybody.

and besides, why delete it? If someone doesn't want to be a part of this forum, just sign out and leave. it's really not that difficult.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you having a few issues?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I should ad that i enjoy reading what you post, its gets the ball rolling lol


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Just log off and don't log back on.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

... or just type some nasty posts and get yourself banned.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

if i could delete my last post i would. op, just read your last post. i think you need help that cannot be found on a forum.


----------



## nomansland4404 (Jun 15, 2010)

huntergreen said:


> if i could delete my last post i would. op, just read your last post. i think you need help that cannot be found on a forum.


Could not agree more. Coo-coo


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

nomansland4404 said:


> Could not agree more. Coo-coo


I was about to sayyyyy lol... someone needs help- .-

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Enough of the snide comments. No wonder people get offended.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the snide comments being ENOUGH..if I see one more, I'm closing this down.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lobobear, if you no longer want to participate in the forum, just don't. I don't think they delete accounts. But I mean to tell you that you should stay, read, and learn. You have feelings and ideas that young animal-lovers tend to have, but some of your beliefs are a bit unscientific. I remember thinking the same way you do when I was a kid, but actually working with animals cured me of some of the more romantic extremes I held. Animals are not human, but that doesn't mean they do not have intrinsic value. You don't have to "elevate" animals to human status in order to love and care for them. They are unique and have different needs than your human friends do. 

I think it's in your best interest to stick around the forum, read and learn. There is an immense wealth of experience here if you keep an open mind.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Lobobear, if you no longer want to participate in the forum, just don't. I don't think they delete accounts. But I mean to tell you that you should stay, read, and learn. You have feelings and ideas that young animal-lovers tend to have, but some of your beliefs are a bit unscientific. I remember thinking the same way you do when I was a kid, but actually working with animals cured me of some of the more romantic extremes I held. Animals are not human, but that doesn't mean they do not have intrinsic value. You don't have to "elevate" animals to human status in order to love and care for them. They are unique and have different needs than your human friends do.
> 
> I think it's in your best interest to stick around the forum, read and learn. There is an immense wealth of experience here if you keep an open mind.


 x 2 :thumbup:


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Lobobear, I agree with those who say to stay and keep learning.

I've learned a lot in the few months I've been here, and I know I will keep learning from the good people here.

Sometimes people can be a bit harsh, or blunt and that can leave a person with hurt feelings, but know that it comes from a good place and people are really just trying to help you see things another way sometimes. And then there are the people you just have to learn to ignore, but that is just like everyday life. 

As far as deleting a person's account, I too think you should have the option. Some people would like to remove their info from the system, so that is my only issue with it. It's a bit Hotel Californiaish, but at any rate, I'm here now. Goes to show you, you really do have to read the fine print. lol


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I don't get why if people don't agree with him-they make mean comments?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

How does intentionally hurting someone's feelings come from a good place?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I think the issue folks have with Lobobear is that some of the comments made almost allude to an interest in dogs that is not appropriate for public knowledge and could potentially get someone in trouble legally. I'm sure there are forums out there that are a better place for 'that' sort of education. *shudder*


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Just playing devil's advocate and admittedly I haven't read most of the OP's posts but you know the problem with the internet is that once you put something out there it's out there for good. You can never take that offline. 

We all said things we regretted later in the heat of the moment or due to some emotional state but luckily you can explain yourself to the other people later and your original statement is soon forgotten. Not online. Not when a mod can come in and just lock up the thread before you get a chance to explain yourself or otherwise make amends for saying things you didn't mean. 

What does that mean? That certainly doesn't mean mods should stop doing their jobs or that we need a big red DELETE button for the internet. It just means we all should think twice about posting something online because it's there for good.

With that said, it also means that we should understand that someone can make a statement one day and think the exact opposite the next. We should understand that just because we can re-read older posts again and again that doesn't mean we should. And we should be extra patient and understanding when we read things online.

I for one have fallen short of these goals in the past but I am making a conscious effort of doing that and for me the best strategy is to stop posting online and instead have face to face conversation as much as possible. 

Now back to the OP. How do we know he didn't get robbed on the way home, or his wife just filed for divorce, or that otherwise he has had a setback that made him/her doubt his/hers faith in humanity? We never know. Obviously he/she is regretting what they said earlier so why are they getting flak about it now? 

A little understanding is in order.

And PS: I of course completely disagree with the POST the OP has posted that everyone is talking about but that doesn't mean I can't understand that a certain set of circumstances might have led him/her to make such comments.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm confused. If you want to delete your account, why are you starting new threads? One just moments after you started this one?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Now back to the OP. How do we know he didn't get robbed on the way home, or his wife just filed for divorce, or that otherwise he has had a setback that made him/her doubt his/hers faith in humanity? We never know. Obviously he/she is regretting what they said earlier so why are they getting flak about it now?


Because the OP said he is a kid in school, keeps going on and on about someone else's dog he happened to walk, and started several new threads after posting this one. 
Disturbing and strange.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My concern is that we have a young person who to me may be using this forum in a way that is not healthy.

If it were my child I would be seeking some help and redirecting to something more reality based. 

There is alot that worries me here...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

holland said:


> How does intentionally hurting someone's feelings come from a good place?


It never does. Saying hurtful, insulting things online are always intentional.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> It never does. Saying hurtful, insulting things online are always intentional.


yes, and thats what the internet has evolved into


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> It never does. Saying hurtful, insulting things online are always intentional.


I disagree. Everyone interprets text, words, etc. differently. One word can change the entire meaning of a sentence and quite possibly not on purpose. 

This is a forum of people that are very passionate about dogs. No possibility of everyone agreeing on anything. There are some posts I find bizarre, some posters I find bizarre and quite possibly alot feel the same about me and thats ok. I read and enjoy what I like and discount what I don't.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Saphire said:


> I disagree. Everyone interprets text, words, etc. differently. One word can change the entire meaning of a sentence and quite possibly not on purpose.
> 
> This is a forum of people that are very passionate about dogs. No possibility of everyone agreeing on anything. There are some posts I find bizarre, some posters I find bizarre and quite possibly alot feel the same about me and thats ok. I read and enjoy what I like and discount what I don't.


I like your positive way of thinking!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Item 17 from the board rules:



> 17. Once you have activated your account, it will not be deleted. If you feel that Germanshepherds.com is not the place for you after you have activated your account, all you have to do is not log in. You can send a PM to the admin SHEPHERDS to remove your email address so that you stop receiving notifications but this will not delete your account.


I don't know about everyone else, but I usually read the rules of a forum before I sign up or start posting.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Freestep said:


> Lobobear, if you no longer want to participate in the forum, just don't. I don't think they delete accounts. But I mean to tell you that you should stay, read, and learn. You have feelings and ideas that young animal-lovers tend to have, but some of your beliefs are a bit unscientific. I remember thinking the same way you do when I was a kid, but actually working with animals cured me of some of the more romantic extremes I held. Animals are not human, but that doesn't mean they do not have intrinsic value. You don't have to "elevate" animals to human status in order to love and care for them. They are unique and have different needs than your human friends do.
> 
> I think it's in your best interest to stick around the forum, read and learn. There is an immense wealth of experience here if you keep an open mind.


Well dogs, wolves, pigs, cows, sheep, dolphin, whale, buffalo, deer, moose, lion, etc and humans are all animals. Also all have the same life value. My human friends have the same value as my dog friends. Their life value is the same. Picking one or the other to save from a getting killed situation would be a tough one so both of them are saved. If I had to choose one that is difficult.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> Well dogs, wolves, pigs, cows, sheep, dolphin, whale, buffalo, deer, moose, lion, etc and humans are all animals. Also all have the same life value. My human friends have the same value as my dog friends. Their life value is the same. Picking one or the other to save from a getting killed situation would be a tough one so both of them are saved. If I had to choose one that is difficult.


Please go get some help.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lobobear44 said:


> Well dogs, wolves, pigs, cows, sheep, dolphin, whale, buffalo, deer, moose, lion, etc and humans are all animals. Also all have the same life value.* My human friends have the same value as my dog friends. Their life value is the same.* Picking one or the other to save from a getting killed situation would be a tough one so both of them are saved. If I had to choose one that is difficult.


Ticks, fleas, house flies, mites, worms, ants, cockroaches all have life value as well, they are all animals. 

I am guessing, hoping you are a vegetarian, with such a belief system? 

So when you get your puppy and it is determined that your puppy has worms (most do until we kill them), are you going to let the worms (plural) eat your puppy because to kill them, you will have to kill many lives, and your puppy would be just one life?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

selzer said:


> Ticks, fleas, house flies, mites, worms, ants, cockroaches all have life value as well, they are all animals.
> 
> I am guessing, hoping you are a vegetarian, with such a belief system?
> 
> So when you get your puppy and it is determined that your puppy has worms (most do until we kill them), are you going to let the worms (plural) eat your puppy because to kill them, you will have to kill many lives, and your puppy would be just one life?


STOP right there. Common sense has no place in this discussion.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

marbury said:


> I think the issue folks have with Lobobear is that some of the comments made almost allude to an interest in dogs that is not appropriate for public knowledge and could potentially get someone in trouble legally. I'm sure there are forums out there that are a better place for 'that' sort of education. *shudder*


@marbury

If I could take back some posts or threads that might get me future trouble outside of here I would. Plus only have limited of time to edit. I wish we had better deleted options. Sometime I tell myself "aw nobody outside here I know personally going to see that if I keep hidden. Just want advice". I have this tendency to blurt out what ever is going through my head and share that out with everyone.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

selzer said:


> Ticks, fleas, house flies, mites, worms, ants, cockroaches all have life value as well, they are all animals.
> 
> I am guessing, hoping you are a vegetarian, with such a belief system?
> 
> So when you get your puppy and it is determined that your puppy has worms (most do until we kill them), are you going to let the worms (plural) eat your puppy because to kill them, you will have to kill many lives, and your puppy would be just one life?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

boomer11 said:


>


lol


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Please go get some help.


@Sunflowers 

Please no arguments I think one way a majority of you think another. I don't like thinking the majority way kind of silly if you ask me. People thought the philosopher was crazy the world was not flat a minority against the majority. I am not the majority of people that is fine with me. Not getting to this anymore pointless. Sometime later in the future my minority of philosophy will spread in time and majority of people will realize something in my generation.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

selzer said:


> Ticks, fleas, house flies, mites, worms, ants, cockroaches all have life value as well, they are all animals.
> 
> I am guessing, hoping you are a vegetarian, with such a belief system?
> 
> So when you get your puppy and it is determined that your puppy has worms (most do until we kill them), are you going to let the worms (plural) eat your puppy because to kill them, you will have to kill many lives, and your puppy would be just one life?


That is a different story.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Whoa I'm so lost


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> That is a different story.


Honestly, how is that a different story? You say all things have the same value, or do only things you like have value? Parasites are a part of nature, they are living things, why is it okay to kill them to save a dog? They are all equals, according to you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this thread is really serving no purpose any longer so I'm closing it down, if anyone feels I shouldn't, feel free to pm me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok changed my mind Along with a couple of pm's, that feel maybe just maybe, some of these postings can make a difference in the way the OP 'thinks'...so go for it


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I think if ]he OP cant delete his account, maybe he should take some time off from the forum to just be a kid. Get busy with human friends and enjoy life. If he wants to come back later he can.


Ive never really posted on OPs posts once I realized he or she was still a kid. But I do understand all the posters concerns.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lobobear, you are talking like a typical youth who has "all the answers". I would bet many of did, as well, until we grew up and realized the world is a lot more complex.

I realize you are a vegan as are your pets. That needs to be disclosed to any breeder you may buy from and that will, no doubt, limit who will sell to your or who will take you as credible. 

I guess that means you probably DO equate the simpler forms of life with more complex forms though at some point...I doubt you tolerate insects running all over the house and certainly realize the billions of bacteria you expel from your body every day are doomed to die because you have not deposited them in the soil where they may continue to flourish. And who is to say plants don't have souls or awareness? At any level you make a judgement, which is what we humans tend to do. We all make that judgement at a different point. Who is to say for sure what is right?

You are entitled to your opinions, no matter how misplaced many of us feel they are. I just ask that you not be so smug with your beliefs that you ask for ours then turn around and judge us for them. We have had time to formulate our own views of such things.

I agree, animals, particularly those for consumption need to be treated much more humanely as do most of our pets. That, to me is the middle ground. Educating people to not indiscriminately breed animals that may wind up in pounds, consuming less animal protein and consuming lower on the food chain as well as raising those animals humanely.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> That is a different story.


Please explain why bugs and worms do not have the same instrinsic value as mammals.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> I think if ]he OP cant delete his account, maybe he should take some time off from the forum to just be a kid. Get busy with human friends and enjoy life. If he wants to come back later he can.
> 
> 
> Ive never really posted on OPs posts once I realized he or she was still a kid. But I do understand all the posters concerns.


@Msmaria

I am a Senior in HS an 18-year-old. Just don't like being apart of the majority.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lobobear44 said:


> @Msmaria
> 
> I am a Senior in HS an 18-year-old. Just don't like being apart of the majority.







Uhg! I don't think I ever actually saw Alice Cooper before.


----------



## pjvie (Oct 16, 2013)

If anyone is actually intending to change someone else's mind, I highly suggest going about it kindly. As soon as there is something at which to take offense, the possibility for genuine communication is out the window. If I was a bit younger, I would react strongly against what I have heard from the majority of this community against lobobear. There comes a time when we just have to acknowledge differences and realize that any more discussion is going to result in harm. I wouldn't mind this thread being closed.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

He is probably in his sixties; now to weird for me ; but a lot of kids liked him in my day.Go van Helen; lyrnd skyrned.Bill


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> @Msmaria
> 
> I am a Senior in HS an 18-year-old. Just don't like being apart of the majority.


I am just about finished raising 5 kids (if one can ever truly be finished) and my youngest is the same grade and a little bit younger than you. So, if I may, I would like to give you one piece of advice.

Values need to come from a positive position. Now you may well have glibly posted the above and there may well be more to your current values than what the comment would lead others to believe. But as a stand alone comment, choosing a position on an ethical issue just to be different is reactive and negative, and you will find it difficult to develop and live a life ethic which is consistent and credible without there being a positive basis. 

So my advice would be that you should clarify your values, both with yourself and with others, to be sure you are asserting what you truly believe to be true and good.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GrammaD said:


> choosing a position on an ethical issue just to be different is reactive and negative, and you will find it difficult to develop and live a life ethic which is consistent and credible without there being a positive basis.


 SoooOooOOooo true. When I was a teenager, I held certain philosophies just to be "different". Human society, "mainstream" or "normality" was anathema to me, and I'd do and say things just to be "against". I was an unhappy kid, searching for myself, I knew I loved animals but didn't care much for people, so I leaned toward punk rock and AR ideals. But that phase didn't last long, as I eventually realized that I could not have a consistent and credible life ethic based on trying to be "different" than everyone else. 

The thing is, no matter what I thought, said, or did, someone else had already thought, said, or done it, so my ideas were far from original--in fact, some of my philosophies were long ago tried and failed.

I think pretty much every teenager goes through this.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I really did feel it a fair, but unanswered, question to ask about where is the "cutoff" for what animal Lobobear, you consider equal to a human and for whose life you might die? I ask because if you have really thought this through you surely have come around to asking that. Same thing as reconciling the fact that animals kill and eat each other in the wild world. 

GrammaD is right that the answers are your own, but we all have to live with our understanding of our place in the world and I am not sure there is a right answer or a wrong answer.

It is perhaps better to understand and accept that we are all looking through different eyes and see things differently.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Freestep said:


> SoooOooOOooo true. When I was a teenager, I held certain philosophies just to be "different". Human society, "mainstream" or "normality" was anathema to me, and I'd do and say things just to be "against". I was an unhappy kid, searching for myself, I knew I loved animals but didn't care much for people, so I leaned toward punk rock and AR ideals. But that phase didn't last long, as I eventually realized that I could not have a consistent and credible life ethic based on trying to be "different" than everyone else.
> 
> The thing is, no matter what I thought, said, or did, someone else had already thought, said, or done it, so my ideas were far from original--in fact, some of my philosophies were long ago tried and failed.
> 
> I think pretty much every teenager goes through this.


So true then one day we wake up and never stop learning! How many times have you heard; I wish I knew what I know now; when I was young? Bill


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I think the OP would benefit from seeking a professional help.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

alexg said:


> I think the OP would benefit from seeking a professional help.


I think most of us would benefit from seeking professional help.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I think the OP is an idealistic teenager. Someone else posted that the OP is a vegan, so they are more committed to their idealism than most. I admire that.

But, with that said, I think the OP is doing *a huge disservice* to those who are working hard to advocate for better *Animal Welfare* policies in this country by regurgitating ridiculous arguments that are very extreme and, as I said, completely ridiculous.

Those of us who are really concerned with Animal Welfare are not advocating for animals to be granted the same rights as humans, they are advocating for better laws to ensure the humane treatment of animals.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

LifeofRiley said:


> I think the OP is an idealistic teenager. Someone else posted that the OP is a vegan, so they are more committed to their idealism than most. I admire that.
> 
> But, with that said, I think the OP is doing *a huge disservice* to those who are working hard to advocate for better *Animal Welfare* policies in this country by regurgitating ridiculous arguments that are very extreme and, as I said, completely ridiculous.
> 
> Those of us who are really concerned with Animal Welfare are not advocating for animals to be granted the same rights as humans, they are advocating for better laws to ensure the humane treatment of animals.


@LifeofRiley

My Labradoodle is named Riley the best goofy dog in the world. Everybody loves him and is so well mannered except the barking. The only thing I find too extreme is this animal companion and breeder thing. They see this too black and white. They think dogs are being forced to breed. I mentioned to my sister and her other animal rights activist friend that our Labradoodle and our friend's German shepherd both came from a responsible breeder. None of the dogs are forced breeding. None of them would listen and were too extreme and black an white. They even got mad when I said my favorite breed is the German Shepherd Dog. I can't live my life without dogs. Need to get German shepherds and my huskies and malamutes! Going to do a combination of getting my companions from true responsible breeders and rescues.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

selzer said:


> I think most of us would benefit from seeking professional help.


 Selzer I love your posts...I'd love a cleaning lady...maybe like Anna on Downton Abbey


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

holland said:


> Selzer I love your posts...I'd love a cleaning lady...maybe like Anna on Downton Abbey


(Psst....did you watch the season premier tonight?? Can't wait to watch it tomorrow, I recorded it. Gosh, I love that series. Yes, I want my very own Anna Sneaking out of this thread now).


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes I am home sick usually I am working-have been watching it on netflix but am only up to season 2 -so things are out of sinc for me-love that show!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> our Labradoodle and our friend's German shepherd both came from a responsible breeder.


 There's no such thing as a responsible Labradoodle breeder. 

I'd love for somebody to prove me wrong, but it's beside the point anyway.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sorry if I offend, as I don't mean too. Can this thread die. I seems obvious Lobobear44 no longer wants to delete account as he/she is still creating threads and posting. Can we all move on, please.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Springbrz said:


> I'm sorry if I offend, as I don't mean too. Can this thread die. I seems obvious Lobobear44 no longer wants to delete account as he/she is still creating threads and posting. Can we all move on, please.


@Springbrz

Problem is online forums can be too addicting!  Like Facebook. 

@JakotaDC 

Please lock this thread.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

at this point the thread can die a natural death. I'm not going to lock it because the OP doesn't like what people post.


----------



## Ricardo Moutinho (Aug 20, 2016)

Delete my account please.


----------

